# An Everlasting Task for Arminians



## JM (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey all, just wanted to share a few links that might prove helpful as you study the word. The title of the thread is the title of one of his letters.







Who is William Gadsby?

From Wiki: For 38 years Gadsby was pastor of the Strict Baptist church at Manchester and a well-known minister in his day. He travelled over 60,000 miles, many of them on foot and preached nearly 12,000 sermons. He was influential in establishing 40 new places of worship.

He compiled a selection of hymns including many of his own composition and the whole collection of hymns by Joseph Hart, and published them in a hymnbook, A Selection of Hymns for Public Worship (or Gadsby's Hymns), which is still used by congregations today. His best known hymn being 'Immortal Honours'.

With his son John, he launched in 1835 the Gospel Standard magazine and was its first editor.

John also commenced another magazine called the Friendly Companion which he originated in 1857 and is still in circulation.

A number of William Gadsby's sermons are extant. [end quote]

Sermons by Gadsby

As a husband and father I make good use of catechism when helping my family grow in the Lord, Gadsby Catechism is an excellent source for family study.

*Q.45* What is sanctification? .
*ANSWER.* Sanctification may be taken in a three fold sense.
1Thess. 5.23.

*Q.46* What is the first sense of sanctification?
*ANSWER.* To sanctify is to appoint, consecrate, or set apart any person or thing to a holy and special use; thus the elect were sanctified by God the Father.
Ex. 30.28-29; Lev. 20.24; Psa. 4.3; Jn. 17.17; 2Cor. 6.17; Jude 1.1.

*Q.47* What is the second sense of sanctification?
*ANSWER.* The elect are sanctified by the blood of Christ, which blots out their transgressions as a cloud, has satisfied divine justice, removed the curse and purges the conscience from dead works.
Is. 43.25 & 44.22; Jn. 17.19; lCor. 1.2,6-I1; Eph. 2.13; Col. 2.13-14; Heb. 9.14 & 10.10,14 & 13.12.

*Q.48* What is the third sense of sanctification?
*ANSWER.* The third sense of sanctification is the work of God's Spirit, whereby the elect are renewed after the image of God, which is called the washing of regeneration and the renewing of the Holy Ghost.
Rom. 12.2 & 15.16; Eph. 4.22-24 & 5.26-27; Col. 3.10; Tit 3.4-6.

More sermons

A few hymns he wrote here.

A tribute to Gadsby written by J.C. Philpot.

When God, in his rich grace, takes a poor sinner manifestatively in hand, the first thing he does is to give life and light; when this divine life and light are communicated, the dead soul is quickened, and the dark soul is enlightened. We begin to see sin in the light of God's countenance, and even our secret sins are laid open to the conscience, and we both see and feel that it is an evil and bitter thing to sin against God. The pure life and light of God, placed in the conscience against our vile deadness and darkness, horrifies the soul; and though we may not be able to account for our feelings and sight, we do find that we have such as we never had before, and such as we cannot get rid of. We now become, in soul and feeling, real sinners before a heart-searching God, and really tremble at his word; and in our souls we both see and feel that all our sins have been against a holy, just, and good God. We both feel and see that God is pure and we are impure, that God is just and we are unjust, and that there is an awful disparity between God and us, and we cry, "What poor, vile sinner like me can stand before such a holy God, whose law I have broken in so many ways, and whose majesty I have so often insulted?" - Gadsby.


Peace,

jm


----------

